# --**-- Hangover Clinic --**--



## Dleg (Feb 1, 2007)

I don't know why this hasn't been started up yet.

Ohhhhh my head..... :multiplespotting:

Had a "full moon" Hash House Harriers run last night. I promised myself I would take it easy, but it was just too much fun. Probably only 6 beers or so, so I don't know why I feel this bad. I think it might have been the Swisher Sweets I smoked....


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2007)

Dleg said:


> Probably only 6 beers or so, so I don't know why I feel this bad. I think it might have been the Swisher Sweets I smoked....


Sorry about the Fudgey link .. I would have held back if I knew you couldn't resist clicking it. arty-smiley-048:

JR


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Feb 1, 2007)

SapperPE said:


> Probably won't see tmckeon post in here, it doesn't seem like he ever leaves the drunk tank long enough to get a hangover.



Could you please 'cool it'. You did at least seem like a nice enough guy. I would like to remember you that way.

BTW, several of my closest friends are in the military and I respect that they gave there service to their country. But, if they come back acting like children, I tell them so.

I do respect those that have served and don't wish to make any inferences otherwise. Thank you guys for trying to do to protect our freedoms. Nuf said.


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Feb 1, 2007)

SapperPE said:


> Tom, come on now, you are always in the drunk tank, and make jokes about it. I was not trying to be rude, really, I was actually trying to make a joke, but you gotta remember, that my sense of humor is jaded a little bit these days, and I hate smilies, so sometimes my intent is not actually clearly represented.
> Again, it was a joke. arty-smiley-048:



Ok, sorry, probably mis-interpreted it.


----------



## Dleg (Feb 1, 2007)

jregieng said:


> Sorry about the Fudgey link .. I would have held back if I knew you couldn't resist clicking it. arty-smiley-048:
> JR


Yes - that almost made me lose it. That was one of the first things I clicked on this morning.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 2, 2007)

yes tmckeon,

the first step in getting help is recognizing that you have a problem.

Don't be so defensive about it. It's OK.


----------



## frazil (Feb 4, 2007)

THis is a good idea. Last night I decided to have some wine (ok, a lot) and get started on my taxes (looks like I'm getting a big refund !! :Locolaugh: )

Today I have a headache and feel a little nauseous. And I think I should probably revisit my returns :whipping: .


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2007)

frazil said:


> Last night I decided to have some wine (ok, a lot) and get started on my taxes (looks like I'm getting a big refund !! :whipping: )


So what was that professional association we were going to claim affiliation + time charged to ?? :Locolaugh: I need some more deductions here ... :multiplespotting: before :multiplespotting: takes it all away.

JR


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 5, 2007)

I generally drink a bunch of powerade


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 5, 2007)

That's my cure of choice as well. I get one of those 32 oz squeeze bottles of Gatorade and nurse it at my desk.


----------



## petergibbons (Feb 5, 2007)

Alka Seltzer morning relief is the best hang over cure ever. This stuff will seriously put the spring back in your step.

Alka Seltzer Morning Relief


----------



## MetroRAFB (Feb 13, 2007)

It keeps you running to the bathroom but water is the cure. I try to pound four or five bottles of water before bedtime when I've overindulged. Works every time.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 14, 2007)

petergibbons said:


> Alka Seltzer morning relief is the best hang over cure ever. This stuff will seriously put the spring back in your step.
> Alka Seltzer Morning Relief


I've never had any luck with hangover "cures". One time a friend and I tried some of that hangover helper you have before you start drinking, and out of 10 people at the party, we were the only ones puking the next day.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 16, 2007)

Uuuuuggghhh...I ain't gonna make it today.


----------



## Dleg (May 2, 2007)

Ugghhh... Been a while since I've posted. But since I'm finally back inside the airconditioned office, with a raging hangover, I figured this would be the best place for my first returning post.

I convinced the EPA contractors I;ve been working with over the past month to go out to our full moon Hash run last night. One of the guys brought a keg of homebrew. About 20 of us polished that off, plus two coolers full of beer (5 cases?) I was still drunk when I came to work this morning. Now I'm just hung over, and it's a rough one. I almost puked this morning riding the agency boat out to a smaller island for a wastewater treatment plant inspection. Needless to say, I didn't inspect much.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 3, 2007)

I'm in bad shape today too. We had friends over for dinner last night and I got tanked. Right now I'm a swirly puke machine.


----------



## frazil (May 3, 2007)

Welcome back dleg!! It's good to see you on here again. :beerchug:


----------



## JohnNevets (May 3, 2007)

I would always get a headache if I had more then 3-4 beers at a sitting, and I tried a couple of the wives tales, and nothing worked. That is until i started combining, just 1-2 glasses of water, and a couple of Ibuprofen, and I've not had a headache again from drinking (many nights with a 12 pack+). Now gut rot, I still haven't cured, but at least no headache as I'm upchucking (or worse upliquiding).

As usual, your mileage may very.

John


----------



## cement (May 3, 2007)

Dleg said:


> Ugghhh... Been a while since I've posted. But since I'm finally back inside the airconditioned office, with a raging hangover, I figured this would be the best place for my first returning post.
> I convinced the EPA contractors I;ve been working with over the past month to go out to our full moon Hash run last night. One of the guys brought a keg of homebrew. About 20 of us polished that off, plus two coolers full of beer (5 cases?) I was still drunk when I came to work this morning. Now I'm just hung over, and it's a rough one. I almost puked this morning riding the agency boat out to a smaller island for a wastewater treatment plant inspection. Needless to say, I didn't inspect much.


welcome back Dleg! :beerchug: arty-smiley-048: :multiplespotting:

oh jeez, was that too loud? sowwy!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 9, 2007)

Ut oh, better reserve a spot for me here in the morning. Too much gourmet club again this week.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 19, 2007)

Dammit, I think I need a lifetime membership to this thread.


----------



## FusionWhite (May 19, 2007)

I deserve a small post here. Not too bad but a pounding headache and a craving for greasy food.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2007)

FusionWhite said:


> I deserve a small post here. Not too bad but a pounding headache and a craving for greasy food.


How 'bout a nice greasy pork sandwich served in a dirty ashtray?





JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 19, 2007)

ewww and ewww.

I'm still hurting. I'll take a bottle of Gatorade, not too cold, with a rubber nipple on it for easy sipping.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2007)

Ooohhhh boy am I feeling it this morning. :Locolaugh:

JR


----------



## Dleg (May 20, 2007)

^^ I bet you are.


----------



## ktulu (May 26, 2007)

*I HATE DRAFT BEER!!!!!!*


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2007)

:15:

Uuugggghhhh .... about one bottle too many of wine last night :16: I can already see this is going to be a recovery weekend.

JR


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2007)

SapperPE said:


> I do believe that in about 10 months, I will be posting in here.


It will be a welcome sight and it is my hope that your first post will be one to record for the ages !!! :15: :16:

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 27, 2007)

I drank 2 bottles of wine today, then plopped down into bed for a nap. Ended up waking up really late as the mrs. came home from her relay race. Luckily I did qal the things around the house, unluckily, I was still an unshaven bum she had to jab in the ribs to wake up.


----------



## MetroRAFB (May 27, 2007)

ktulu said:


> *I HATE DRAFT BEER!!!!!!*




:15:


----------



## ktulu (May 27, 2007)

Hey, it's not my fault they don't carry the quality homebrews here at the local bowling alley. I took what they offered. which was a headache in a pitcher...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 27, 2007)

I'm with Metro, I'd ban you along with the yeast wastes I dispatched off in my latest batch of brew today.

However,



> headache in a pitcher


 is a quality line.
You've earned a stay of execution this time.


----------



## ktulu (May 27, 2007)

Thanks VT

I'm humbled....


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 27, 2007)

Regional microbrews are your friend. Relax. Feel the beer flowing through you. :15:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 9, 2007)

Someone wanna reserve me a spot here tomorrow morning?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 10, 2007)

Hurting a little, not as bas as expected.


----------



## civengPE (Jun 10, 2007)

Man, I fell alot worse than I should today. I did stay up to 4AM drinking, but I really wasn't that messed up! It's now 4PM and I just got up!

Damn I'm getting old.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 17, 2007)

Oh shit I"m hammered and it's 5:15 and I have to attend a triatholon on the other side of the state today.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 17, 2007)

Well the hangover wore off as the day went on, which was good. The fiance had a solid time in the race and just beat her friend she was training with, then bought me lunch afterwards for coming and supporting her so all was well. A serious Italian combo hero with the hottest pepperjack cheese I ever had.

The bonus was seeing a whole bunch of really athletic women in skintight wetsuits. :eyebrows: And I got to see a really nice pair of boobs on this random lady (not her idea) as she was changing or dressing or something. :woot: That was the icing on the cake.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 17, 2007)

^ No shit. I gotta start doing events like this. I'm in decent weekend warrior shape, it's just the competition angle never did it for me. I workout to blow off steam, not to get worked up about some big race coming up.

But I brokedown and signed up for a 50 mile ride in August. I'll do anything for a free t-shirt.

I was all excited about it until I found out this porky sunuvabitch I work with is doing a century ride for the 18th year in a row in a couple of weeks. Looking the part isn't everything I guess.


----------



## frazil (Jul 5, 2007)

ooooooooooooh...my head!


----------



## VA_Env_Engr (Jul 5, 2007)

I have always found plain ol' water (or powerade as mentioned above) to be the best cure for hangovers. I have personally tested it numerous times and it has always worked. Simple rule is to drink water before going to bed, in proportion to how much you had to drink.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 5, 2007)

Gatorade works better than Powerade in general. Gatorade uses simple sugars (glucose, furctose, etc.) whereas Powerade uses high fructose corrn syrup, which is a lot harder to digest.


----------



## ktulu (Aug 26, 2007)

Where the hell is that ALEVE???


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm hungover but getting drunk again - where do I post this in?


----------



## benbo (Aug 26, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> I'm hungover but getting drunk again - where do I post this in?


Do we have an alcoholics anonymous thread?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 28, 2007)

Well I finished the flask of vodka and drank half a bottle of wine last night to get over the planning board meeting and the fucking Mets.

I am hurting for real this morning. Just ralphed out my brekfast in the office men's room.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 28, 2007)

Bravo!


----------



## cement (Sep 30, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> Well I finished the flask of vodka and drank half a bottle of wine last night to get over the planning board meeting and the fucking Mets.
> I am hurting for real this morning. Just ralphed out my brekfast in the office men's room.


what was that you said benbo?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 30, 2007)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

All I ever wanted was someone who loved me.

:mellow:


----------



## Dleg (Sep 30, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


Denial.

:mellow:


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2007)

"Denial ain't just a river in Egypt" - Mark Twain

:laugh:

JR


----------



## cement (Sep 30, 2007)

All kidding aside, the flask comment raised a red flag for me.

If you are interested here is a short Quiz


----------



## FusionWhite (Oct 1, 2007)

Got really drunk Saturday night, big hangover Sunday. Plus now Ive come down with a cold. Lucky me!


----------



## Fudgey (Oct 26, 2007)

errr...too much rotgut vodka last night for me.


----------



## Dleg (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm not hungover, but this is the anniversary of the worst hangover I've had in a few years. At 2:00 a.m., one year ago, I woke up with a raging beer and martini headache, unable to sleep because I was mentally re-taking the PE exam from earlier that day. Ugghh.

Thank God that's in the past!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 26, 2007)

You're a P.E. It's just a dream!

On the other hand, I'm a dreamy P.E.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 5, 2007)

Uuugggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggh.  :wacko: :hung-037:

I gotta go home. How's I ate some bad bean dip work as an excuse?


----------



## frazil (Nov 16, 2007)

I wonder when Squishles will show up in here...


----------



## ktulu (Nov 16, 2007)

frazil said:


> I wonder when Squishles will show up in here...


yeah, that was a classic drunk post..... :wacko:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 16, 2007)

I think we need a drunk tank hall of shame section. Call it the 'puke bucket' or something like that.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 16, 2007)

I think that's a pretty good idea, but I would think the truly worthy hall of shame moments would never be revealed.


----------



## squishles10 (Nov 16, 2007)

I just got to work. My goal is to get to 3. I need to check my dialed calls and my outbox. I vaguely remember falling asleep to Mike Rowe making wine. :signs051:


----------



## bigray76 (Nov 16, 2007)

squishles10 said:


> I just got to work. My goal is to get to 3. I need to check my dialed calls and my outbox. I vaguely remember falling asleep to Mike Rowe making wine. :signs051:


You'd hit it???? Mike Rowe, the wine, or both????


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 16, 2007)

I think she's ready to jump in the

 with him!


----------



## squishles10 (Nov 16, 2007)

bigray76 said:


> You'd hit it???? Mike Rowe, the wine, or both????


Good point. Ideally both at the same time. But I was talking about Mike. :wub:


----------



## frazil (Dec 21, 2007)

I discovered chocolate martinis last night! So yummy! But now I have a splitting headache.

I bet there's quite a few people in the general board that would be in here today if they had enough posts.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 21, 2007)

^ We had an open house here last night. Weather scared most people off.

We have several bottles of wine and 12 packs that need attention. Swing by at lunchtime! The good stuff is alrady flowing here today.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

Me and Sapper must be the only stone sober engineers on the board during this end-of the-waiting and holiday season. :bawling:

I am okay being designated driver this year ... 

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 21, 2007)

Well if you can find a way to be at my office this afternoon I'll feed you drinks too. I just figured you had a longer drive than Fraz.


----------



## frazil (Dec 21, 2007)

I just got back from breakfast at Lou's. I'm feeling a bit better. This afternoon we're headed to CT for Christmas with the in-laws. Otherwise I'd be camped out at your office VT!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

I took friends and family out to eat for dinner last night as part of a lead-in to the holidays. Afterwards they wanted to go the bar for Scar-E-O-KE. hmy:

I don't know exactly what we were drinking last night, but I appear to be the only person standing (besides my wife) this morning, er I mean this afternoon. And even the mere act of picking myself out of bed is taking A LOT of effort! hmy:

I think I am going to go find a place to hide before things pick up around here ...

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 23, 2007)

I drank a six pack of swill fell asleep while watching Cops last night. I haven't showered or shaved all weekend. Im trying to make the most out of my week as a bachelor.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 30, 2007)

Too much beer with the game last night. After we finished the stuff we bought, the homebrew came out.


----------



## Dleg (Feb 3, 2008)

I had a Bloody Mary and four beers (five?) watching the game this morning at a nearby bar. Not enough to be "drunk" but enough to make me feel like I should not have come in to work afterward. Just drinkin' water and hopin' I don't puke on the afternoon run I promised my wife.


----------



## Fudgey (Feb 4, 2008)

Don't mix pulled pork with chili at a superbowl party!


----------



## squishles10 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ahh this is where I belong- the land of bottled water and advil. Thanks for having me- you'll notice I was way too gone to even make it to the drunk tank yesterday, my apologies. I'll see if I can do better tonight, as I have 9 hours of structural review tomorrow.


----------



## bigray76 (Feb 28, 2008)

^^^We have faith that you will join me and the Captain in the drunk tank tomorrow!!!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 28, 2008)

^ Why aren't you in the tank now Ray?


----------



## bigray76 (Feb 28, 2008)

VT - I already posted in the tank!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 28, 2008)

Sadly, I've quit drinking again. I wonder how long that will last.

I shed weight like crazy last time I quit.


----------



## bigray76 (Feb 28, 2008)

I quit drinking too... my last drink was at 2:45... my next drink will probably be at 5:45!


----------



## maryannette (Feb 28, 2008)

I would LOVE to go home and have a couple glasses of wine tonight, but my daughter got busted over the weekend (alcohol use - underage). SOOOO, I guess I have to be a good example and not act like I need to get drunk.


----------



## squishles10 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm taking a six pack with me to the PE. I figure by 3 pm I could get going and still be AIGHT for the rest of the day, yeah? I'm about to have to jump to the drunk tank, my job is so great sometimes!!!


----------



## bigray76 (Feb 28, 2008)

^^^I need some company in the drunk tank... feel free to join me!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 28, 2008)

maryannette said:


> SOOOO, I guess I have to be a good example and not act like I need to get drunk.


I've always been an example, but never a good one.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Captain Worley PE said:


> Sadly, I've quit drinking again.


I did too after my last bender ... it was a doosy !! :wacko:



Captain Worley PE said:


> I shed weight like crazy last time I quit.


Actually, that is really what I am angling at - cutting unnecessary calories out of my routine. 

JR


----------



## bigray76 (Feb 29, 2008)

JR - I cut out unnecessary calories... so I can drink more beer!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 1, 2008)

ERrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr I don't feel so hot.


----------



## squishles10 (Mar 5, 2008)

How much coffee do I have to drink before this headache goes away? :-(


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 5, 2008)

coffee will only make it worse. I recommend aspirin and water.

Alternatively you could go for the breakfast of champions ---&gt; a triple shot of JD and a half dozen Budweisers


----------



## squishles10 (Mar 5, 2008)

If this shitty report wasn't due yesterday I'd totally go for it. Plus we have a liberal sick leave policy, but since I plan on being at the Flying Saucer tonight, I think the coworkers might catch on that I wasn't all that sick. :-(


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

^^^ Have you tried Gatorade or in the alternative (less calories, less salt) that new G2 drink?

JR


----------



## squishles10 (Mar 5, 2008)

I've tried gatorade before- it works well, but I think it's just the salt. I can go raid the popcorn machine if that's what I need. Hmmm... popcorn sounds good!!!


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 5, 2008)

A "friend" told me that drinking a beer will take the hangover away.

:dunno:


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 5, 2008)

BringItOn said:


> A "friend" told me that drinking a beer will take the hangover away.:dunno:


Yea, b/c you don't notice the headache when your drunk again.

Gatorade is a good bet. It will rehydrate you, which is half the battle. Water is good too. Sleep is the best remedy though. So practice sleeping at your desk but looking like you are still working.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 5, 2008)

BringItOn said:


> A "friend" told me that drinking a beer will take the hangover away.:dunno:


I had a 'friend', probably not the same one, tell me the same thing.

Drinking a lot of water before you go to bed helps too. However, there is a greater risk of a drunken 'accident', so be advised.


----------



## Undertaker (Mar 5, 2008)

Hell oh yeah. If you stay drunk then there is no hangover.


----------



## squishles10 (Mar 5, 2008)

Captain Worley PE said:


> However, there is a greater risk of a drunken 'accident', so be advised.


Personal experience?


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

Captain Worley PE said:


> Drinking a lot of water before you go to bed helps too. However, there is a greater risk of a drunken 'accident', so be advised.


Umm .. I dunno.

If she has one of those 'accidents' we would have to start calling her puddles instead of squishles. hmy:

It just doen't have the same ring.

JR


----------



## bigray76 (Mar 5, 2008)

^^^You also don't sleep too well since you are up every hour or two to use the bathroom. Granted, I drink a lot of water before and after I do my serious drinking.


----------



## squishles10 (Mar 5, 2008)

ktulu said:


> Where the hell is that ALEVE???


I have a bottle in my purse, did you want some?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm a gatorade man when hungover too. It's kinda sweet and syrupy so I will dilute it with some water.

Ginger ale works for me too.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 5, 2008)

I used to be a greasy breakfast person, but have rcently switched to a breakfast of plain oatmeal mixed with peanut butter. Apparently the protien from the peanut butter helps the hangover, and the oatmeal is a good delivery device? I read it in a magazine, thought it sounded reasonable, and tried it. It does OK, but I try not to overdo it with consumption. That is my #1 remedy.


----------



## ktulu (Mar 5, 2008)

^^ that's like my wife putting peanut butter on her pancakes. With syrup. :screwloose:


----------



## bigray76 (Mar 5, 2008)

I like putting syrup on hash browns or spicy breakfast potatoes!


----------



## squishles10 (Mar 5, 2008)

Aww man now I'm hungry!!!


----------



## ktulu (Mar 5, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> I have a bottle in my purse, did you want some?


You went back in the vault for that one. Hangover's gone now. But thanks anyway!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 5, 2008)

ktulu said:


> ^^ that's like my wife putting peanut butter on her pancakes. With syrup. :screwloose:


Don't knock it till you try it. Here's a thought...VTE, did you have a hangover after the scotch-ramen incident, or when it emptied all the contents of your stomach, did it carry most of the alcohol with it? Would you recommend this as a hangover remedy?


----------



## bigray76 (Mar 5, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> Aww man now I'm hungry!!!


I'm thirsty... it's 5 and I can bolt (tomorrow will be a long day and $2 pints looks better for Friday)!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 6, 2008)

Shit I'm gonna be in this thread until noon given the way I feel today.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 6, 2008)

Join the club.


----------



## bigray76 (Mar 6, 2008)

I feel fine!

It is like Groundhog Day... whether I go to bed at 9 or 12, drunk or sober... I wake up and feel fine every day at 5:30!

Oh yeah, and the fact that for the first time, the twins slept through the night (fed them at 9:15PM and again at 5:15AM)!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 6, 2008)

I think most of my problem is I woke up around four and couldn't go back to sleep. Five hours just doesn't get it for me.


----------



## squishles10 (Mar 6, 2008)

Aww hell I'm back. This is turning out to be one hell of a week :-(


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 6, 2008)

^ I think we should rename the hangover room in your honor. You're a regular resident here.


----------



## squishles10 (Mar 6, 2008)

I think I need an attitude adjustment. I keep getting mad and then drunk. Or irritated and drunk. Right now I'm really pissed and sober, which makes me mad that I can't be drunk.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 6, 2008)

> I think I need an attitude adjustment. I keep getting mad and then drunk. Or irritated and drunk.


I agree. You need to condition yourself to want to get drunk when you feel other emotions too. Silly and drunk, bashful and drunk, anxious and drunk, etc.


----------



## bigray76 (Mar 6, 2008)

I am a happy drunk. Then again, I am rarely sober... so I am always happy!


----------



## cement (Mar 6, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> I think I need an attitude adjustment. I keep getting mad and then drunk. Or irritated and drunk. Right now I'm really pissed and sober, which makes me mad that I can't be drunk.



maybe you need to show bf this?


----------



## squishles10 (Mar 6, 2008)

Cement said:


> maybe you need to show bf this?



That is AWESOME! Green is my favorite color, so even better!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 6, 2008)

^ Green is by far my favorite color. You know I don't usually think much of the person (stereotypically the girl) who puts their foot down and demands a committment like that. But in your case, given the amount of time that's gone by and the fact that you're not kids anymore I'm making an exception.


----------



## squishles10 (Mar 6, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> ^ Green is by far my favorite color. You know I don't usually think much of the person (stereotypically the girl) who puts their foot down and demands a committment like that. But in your case, given the amount of time that's gone by and the fact that you're not kids anymore I'm making an exception.


Aww, thanks VT! I hate that it's come to this, which is why I'm seriously wondering what the hell I'm doing. It shouldn't be this hard. He says it's because we live in different cities but we always have so I'm tired of that excuse. And every other excuse I get. I can find someone else, and I think he needs to clue in on that idea.


----------



## bigray76 (Mar 6, 2008)

^^^There is always your new pal, frecoder!


----------



## Wolverine (Mar 9, 2008)

Ow. Ow, ow, ow.

Sheeeeyat.

Ow.

Where am I?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 9, 2008)

[SIZE=18pt]*GOOD MORNING BOOZERS!!*[/SIZE]

I'm just visiting here today. No hangover for me today, believe it or not.


----------



## frecoder78 (Mar 12, 2008)

bigray76 said:


> ^^^There is always your new pal, frecoder!


This is true there is always your pal frecoder. Although we do live in different cities. Don't wanna put the lovely squishles through the same thing she's going through right now. Plus she's taking the PE in April! What a mind job!


----------



## frazil (Mar 14, 2008)

ugh...this is wher i am now.


----------



## ktulu (Mar 14, 2008)

frazil said:


> ugh...this is wher i am now.


I was wondering when you would show up here. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## squishles10 (Mar 20, 2008)

It's a bad sign when water works better than coffee. :-( Already through 4 cups, about to get another refill. I can't wait to get some caffeine later! Margaritas and beer are not a great combination- I hate succumbing to peer pressure.


----------



## maryannette (Mar 20, 2008)

Hope you feel better later, squish.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 20, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> It's a bad sign when water works better than coffee. :-( Already through 4 cups, about to get another refill. I can't wait to get some caffeine later! Margaritas and beer are not a great combination- I hate succumbing to peer pressure.


I don't like caffeine to start with, but that's the last thing I want when I'm hungover. Diluted Gatorade is my pick of choice.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 24, 2008)

Me not happy today. Too much sauce at Easter dinner. Breakfast this morning helped, but a crying baby was no good!


----------



## ktulu (Mar 24, 2008)

I broke out the decanter full of Appleton Estate Jamaican rum over the weekend. Damn that stuff is smooth and warm. Glad I ran out of coke or I woulda been in FLBuff's shoes.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 5, 2008)

I feel like I got hit by a bus. What was I thinking.


----------



## squishles10 (Apr 5, 2008)

4 beers, 2 margaritas, and one hell of a case of food poisoning. I'm supposed to be studying today!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 5, 2008)

Wow! That sounds lousy. The kind of sick where the projectile vomiting is probably traveling close to the speed of light.


----------



## squishles10 (Apr 6, 2008)

it was bad. I'll leave it at that. Second time a beef burrito has left me there. That is the last one I eat that I haven't made!


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

I just finally crawled home from my friend's house last night ... Way too much to drink :wacko:

I am just hoping there aren't any pictures! 

JR


----------



## FusionWhite (Apr 20, 2008)

I had a minor hang over yesterday but my wifes was absolutely epic. Lots of vomitting, sleeping, more vomitting, sleeping and greasy food.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 20, 2008)

had a lingering splitting headache since 7 AM when I had to get up, last night we decided just drink some cheap straight rum, with some mangos we blended for taste, man that was a bad idea come to think of it today....


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

^^^ Yeah, I ended up doing tequila shots straight-up - no lime, no chasers. It seemed like a good idea when I was trying to impress ladies who were already pretty toasted. But yeah, the following morning was ... WTF did I do to myself ??!!! :Locolaugh:

Ugh .. at least I am alive enough to go to work today. 

JR


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 26, 2008)

Mr. Kevo got a little tipsey last night.

I think I'll be taking it easy today.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm gonna be here a while. I've been cleaning and doing laundry all morning, it hasn't helped the hangover!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 26, 2008)

Is it a bad sign when all you had planned for the day was brewing a batch of beer...but you are too hungover to do it?


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 26, 2008)

^^^ It's self-regulating, like a negative feedback loop. The more you drink, the less you can brew--&gt;less to to drink with more time to brew --&gt; more to drink, etc. Can you calculate the transfer function of that loop?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 26, 2008)

mudpuppy said:


> ^^^ It's self-regulating, like a negative feedback loop. The more you drink, the less you can brew--&gt;less to to drink with more time to brew --&gt; more to drink, etc. Can you calculate the transfer function of that loop?


No, I suck at control systems...plus, I try not to engineer while hungover.


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 26, 2008)

How about Benbo, isn't he our controls guy? I imagine if you get the right constants in your feedback loop you can achieve an equilibrium--not too hung over to brew, always enough beer to drink &amp; just the right amount of buzz without going over the edge.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 10, 2008)

I just ralphed.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2008)

^^^ Yuck. Hope you feel better.

I had 2-for-1 margaritas at happy hour and ended up bailing just before midnight when my friend had someone show up to meet him without her friend.






No hangover, headache, or sick stomach! :woot:

JR


----------



## Wolverine (May 14, 2008)

uuuuuuuuuuuggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhh..........................

And I have an all-day meeting in three minutes. Ugh.


----------



## MA_PE (May 14, 2008)

Wolverine said:


> uuuuuuuuuuuggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhh..........................
> And I have an all-day meeting in three minutes. Ugh.


just like college, wear sunglasses and sit in the back.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 14, 2008)

Take a trash can in case you need to VTA (Vent To Atmosphere).


----------



## maryannette (May 14, 2008)

Wolverine said:


> uuuuuuuuuuuggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhh..........................
> And I have an all-day meeting in three minutes. Ugh.


Did you want sympathy??? I hope you at least had a good b'day celebration.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2008)

mary said:


> I hope you at least had a good b'day celebration.


:GotPics:

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 14, 2008)

> Take a trash can in case you need to VTA (Vent To Atmosphere).


I had to leave a seminar to puke a few months back. We were all really hungover from the night before. The room was too hot and stuffy and I just couldn't make it.

Reserve a spot here for me tomorrow morning. A bunch of us are off to the pub later to celebrate my wife and some of her lab mates thesis defenses. This place brews all their beer on site, and every one is really good. I didn't accomplish anything, but I'll still get hammered.


----------



## ktulu (May 14, 2008)

^^ you survived years of mice blood baths. That deserves a few brewskis IMO


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 14, 2008)

^ Well I was going to take her out to lunch, but she just called to blow me off! Something about going to lunch with her thesis committee or something like that.

This is my thanks for taking care of everything at home for the past 3 years, looking the other way when she worked 80 hour weeks, tagging along late at night when she needed to do something at the lab!

I'll save the $10 I was gonna spend on her for lunch and turn it into 5 $2 pints. :bananalama: A boozy afternoon would do me good.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2008)

^^ A hearty hump-day *BASTARD* to you !!

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 18, 2008)

Errrrrrrrr....my liver hurts.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 21, 2008)

I like turtles...wheee!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

^^^ Do I even dare ask what that is supposed to mean?

JR


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 24, 2008)

To quote VTE...

'Errrrrrrrr...my liver hurts'


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 26, 2008)

Can I please have my line back today, as it applies to me right now?

I drank six of those Steel Reserve 22 ounce cans. I think that crap is one step above rat poison though.

But it did make the packing go smoother.


----------



## Wolverine (May 29, 2008)

....uuuuggggghhhhhh......

Not again.

Saw Dream Theater last night at the Tabernacle. They were awesome. I am not.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 7, 2008)

seems it would be more appropriate here (thank you for providing the direction to a newbe)

"very thirsty this morning, learned one important lesson last night. Don't chug stawberry milk and try and eat a two inch pb sandwich when you are that drunk... had to change my clothes and the sheets before going to sleep cause have a pint of milk came out my nose when I gagged on the Penut butter. Well off to go the the company employee appreciation picnic nice and hung over."

Although I'm also gonna leave the post in the drunk tank because my headach appears to be dull for the reason that I think I was/am still drunk when I woke up this morning. The thought enforced by falling flat on my face twice so far trying to get moving this morning, and once into the wall.... Ahhh well


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 11, 2008)

I thought fer sure that we'd see squishles10, pe make an appearance here today. Obviously she did not celebrate the way she should have. For shame!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

^^^ You know .. you are right! That's almost as bad as a fake drunk tank post .... 

:joke:

Sorry, I couldn't resist! I had to yank on your cord!!!! 

JR


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 11, 2008)

she could still be celebrating? :beerchug: :multiplespotting:


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 11, 2008)

JR - I see how you like to fight...low blows! :smileyballs: It's all good. And as far as yanking my cord, only Mrs. FLBuff has permission to do that! Keep your hands to Ms. Applebottoms!

EM - I think you may be right.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 11, 2008)

Or she could be having one of "those" hangovers...where you only leave the bed to puke all day.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 12, 2008)

or she could be in a state of permenant drunkeness... not like I'm speaking from experience...


----------



## bigray76 (Jun 13, 2008)

^^^I know exactly what you mean!

Speaking of which, the boss is on vacation starting today and all of next week... which means I am in charge!!!

$2 pints anyone???


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 13, 2008)

^^Sign me up!


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

I have a dinner/movie date tonight .. so I will be on the straight and narrow. Tomorrow night I am going out with a friend who will be leaving town soon. I suspect there will be a visit to the drunk tank ....

JR


----------



## squishles10 (Jun 13, 2008)

Yager bombs


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> Yager bombs


I tried those once ... never again! :wacko:

JR


----------



## bigray76 (Jun 13, 2008)

Jagermeister... that will be the death of me! I so want to get one of those three bottle dispensers they have in the bar. We figured we could kill it one night when we saw how low the level was in one bottle with two empties.... damn it, there is a whole bottle in reserve in the tank of the beast!


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

Ooohhh .. man ... words can't describe how bad I feel ... I haven't done a marathon drinkfest in a long, long time .... 4 PM to last call ... :wacko:

Not only does my whole body hurt ... so does my bar tab! D'Oh !!! :smileyballs: Add to that the drunk texts I sent last night .... Double D'Oh !! :brickwall:

JR


----------



## gymrat1279 PE (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm suprised nobody is in here after all the drinking that was going on last night. I actually felt pretty good this morning after my bottle of wine last night.


----------



## maryannette (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah, that could be either a good sign or a bad sign.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 28, 2008)

I don't feel so hot.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)

Ugghhh .. I spent the weekend in Panama City Beach. Between the sunburn, bill, and hangover ... I am feeling ... :hung-037:

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 12, 2008)

AWww man, not again.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 12, 2008)

ugh... I don't feel so good...


----------



## frazil (Jul 14, 2008)

I don't think I've ever felt so bad. I've never called in sick for being hungover but today was pretty close. I'm never drinking again. (this time I mean it)


----------



## sehad (Jul 14, 2008)

frazil said:


> I don't think I've ever felt so bad. I've never called in sick for being hungover but today was pretty close. I'm never drinking again. (this time I mean it)


Until tonight or whenver the mood hits again. I'm still feeling the effects a little this morning from Saturday night. Not as bad as y'all though. I would laugh but for now I pity.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 14, 2008)

frazil said:


> I don't think I've ever felt so bad. I've never called in sick for being hungover but today was pretty close. I'm never drinking again. (this time I mean it)


Reminds me of college. Sunday morning, "Please, God. I'll never drink again."

Next Friday night, "Sorry, God. Glug-glug-glug."


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

Damn .. Am I the only one who went out drinking on a school night and missed an important meeting the next morning (today) ?? :wacko: D'Oh !!!! :smileyballs:

JR


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

Ugh ... I am STILL recovering from Friday night. :wacko:

Pool, bowling, and Rock Band until 7 AM ... :woot:

JR


----------



## sehad (Aug 11, 2008)

^^7 am???? Ouch


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

^^ Did I mention way too many margaritas ... :wacko:

JR


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 11, 2008)

^^ :GotPics:


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

Yep ...

I call that one ... need another drink PLEASE !!!!!

:Locolaugh: :Locolaugh:

JR


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2008)

Oh good grief .. how come I am the only one that seems to end up here!! 

Ugh .. apparently tequila and vodka don't mix very well .. I don't feel very well this morning! :wacko:

JR


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 14, 2008)

...uungh...

no more quadruple drinking to maintain balance in the universe. i'm going dry.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 14, 2008)

Whoops, I didn't realize there was a hangover thread. See my last post in the drunk tank. I'm right there with you Wolverine. However, I stopped at 1:00 AM so your hangover is probably 2 or 3 hours behind mine. Just had some Tang so I ought to be moving about here in the next hour.


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 14, 2008)

I heard you were having a dry spell, so congrats on the Tang, Chuck!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 14, 2008)

Wolverine said:


> ...uungh...
> no more quadruple drinking to maintain balance in the universe. i'm going dry.


Wow...I haven't had a morning after so bad that I swore off drinking since college. Nicely done, Wolvy.


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 14, 2008)

hangovers succkc


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

Wolverine said:


> no more quadruple drinking to maintain balance in the universe. i'm going dry.


That's the wrong sentiment ... when the tough get going .. the going get to drink more to get past the awful imbalance in the universe!!



mudpuppy said:


> I heard you were having a dry spell, so congrats on the Tang, Chuck!


ZING !!



engineergurl said:


> hangovers succkc


I have heard vacuum cleaners do too .... 

JR


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 15, 2008)

mudpuppy said:


> I heard you were having a dry spell, so congrats on the Tang, Chuck!



Hah. That was a good one. Unfortunately I meant Tang, the drink. It always works wonders on hangovers for me.


----------



## csb (Dec 15, 2008)

you should try the other tang...it'll work it out of your system too


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 15, 2008)

csb said:


> you should try the other tang...it'll work it out of your system too



The problem is that it'll work it out of my system through the wrong end. I don't think puking on my wife would make her want it again any time soon. Plus, the morning thing is out for us. 2-1/2 year old is in our room by 6:30 every morning.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

Chucktown PE said:


> Plus, the morning thing is out for us. 2-1/2 year old is in our room by 6:30 every morning.


That would be the really hard thing for me (pun intended).

I had a little "one for the road' this morning myself ... I think it's tough to beat that feeling (pun intended +1)

Better days are ahead Chucktown ... just ask Dleg to look into the future for you. 

JR


----------



## csb (Dec 15, 2008)

Chucktown PE said:


> The problem is that it'll work it out of my system through the wrong end. I don't think puking on my wife would make her want it again any time soon. Plus, the morning thing is out for us. 2-1/2 year old is in our room by 6:30 every morning.


Our kid is out the door to day care by 6:30 in the morning.

Good call on the not puking on your wife. You can only do that to the drug addicted strippers.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 15, 2008)

jregieng said:


> That would be the really hard thing for me (pun intended).
> I had a little "one for the road' this morning myself ... I think it's tough to beat that feeling (pun intended +1)
> 
> Better days are ahead Chucktown ... just ask Dleg to look into the future for you.
> ...


We aren't turning this thread in to a discussion of Chucktown's sex life......or lack thereof. But I will consult the cyber fortune cookie to see if I might be able to get a piece tonight.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

Fair enough! So, I will just post a random awesome pic for you ...







JR


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 15, 2008)

jregieng said:


> Fair enough! So, I will just post a random awesome pic for you ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is great.

:appl: :appl: :appl: :appl: :appl:


----------



## Dleg (Dec 15, 2008)

jregieng said:


> Better days are ahead Chucktown ... just ask Dleg to look into the future for you.
> JR


Hey, I am NOT a miracle worker. I don't influence the future, I only see it through my own results. And if I;ve been getting plenty, and you haven't, then obviously my predictions do not apply in your case!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 15, 2008)

But maybe you are the bizarro Chucktown and I'm the bizarro Dleg. You're on the opposite side of the world so maybe our lives are exactly opposite. Thus, if you aren't getting any then maybe I will be getting plenty. I am not sure how we test this theory.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 15, 2008)

I think we already have - I have been getting plenty for a long time. You have not.

Sorry.

But by your theory, if I stop getting plenty, then you should start. Last week may be a good test of t his - my wife was gone on business, so I didn't get any for Monday through Friday. Did you get "more" during that same time period?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 15, 2008)

Dleg said:


> I think we already have - I have been getting plenty for a long time. You have not.
> Sorry.
> 
> But by your theory, if I stop getting plenty, then you should start. Last week may be a good test of t his - my wife was gone on business, so I didn't get any for Monday through Friday. Did you get "more" during that same time period?



Damnit, maybe you aren't the bizarro Chucktown. I think I had a 0 for Monday through Friday of last week. Maybe a 1 but I'm pretty sure a 0.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

Chucktown PE said:


> Damnit, maybe you aren't the bizarro Chucktown. I think I had a 0 for Monday through Friday of last week. Maybe a 1 but I'm pretty sure a 0.


Umm ... I hate to be the one to break the bad news ...

This doesn't count!!!





Sorry ... couldn't resist!!!!

JR


----------



## csb (Jan 1, 2009)

oog...2009 is blurry and full of pain...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 2, 2009)

I celebrated with a glass of sparkling apple cranberry cider. (For those of you who don't know, I had a liver scare a couple months back and have been told to steer clear of the firewater.)

I then proceeded to stay up until about 4:15 setting up my new computer. I learned not to install important software (MS Office 08) on an unfamiliar operating system (Mac OS X 10.5 Leopard) at 3 AM. I did something wrong and spent a nice portion of yesterday figuring out why it went wonky.

Here's what not to tell your wife when she's pissed off that you may have just fucked up something you spent $1500 on.

Her, while trying to diagnose the problem: So when did you start having problems with it?

Me: About 2:30 or 3.

Her: :angry:

Me: Sleeping next to :doganim:


----------



## csb (Jan 2, 2009)

at least you were installing legitamate software and not porn, right?

And at least it's a cute dog


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 3, 2009)

ouch and ugh are all I have to say... I am going back to bed...


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 3, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Her, while trying to diagnose the problem: So when did you start having problems with it?


I think your problems started when you bought a Mac.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 7, 2009)

^ I'm actually really digging the iMac. It's taking a little while to relearn things, but I am enjoying the new setup.



> And at least it's a cute dog


That's not even the actual Rupert in my av. I'm just an over the top Lab lover. He's laying on his back destroying a toy at this point.


----------



## csb (Jun 21, 2009)

oog...from what I can remember there was a lot of wine, champagne, amaretto sours, jager, beer, vodka and miscellaneous alcohol going in me last night. I'm never drinking again....


----------



## frazil (Jun 21, 2009)

csb said:


> oog...from what I can remember there was a lot of wine, champagne, amaretto sours, jager, beer, vodka and miscellaneous alcohol going in me last night. I'm never drinking again....


uh huh. Sounds like a party! :multiplespotting:


----------



## Supe (Jun 22, 2009)

csb said:


> oog...from what I can remember there was a lot of wine, champagne, amaretto sours, jager, beer, vodka and miscellaneous alcohol going in me last night. I'm never drinking again....



Are you willing to put money down on that?


----------



## csb (Jun 22, 2009)

no


----------



## Freon (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm here and feeling good! Maybe not 100%, but close. My theory is that good wine, or whiskey, blended with fine cigar will never give you a hangover! Kind of God's way of saying he loves us; I think the same theory applies to bacon...Ms Freon won't be back for a couple more days, and I don't go to work till Thursday. I feel a little house cleaning urge coming on, followed by a trip to the golf course this afternoon.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 12, 2009)

I shouldn't have gone back for beer No. 4 last night. Ugggggggggggh.


----------



## Santiagj (Jul 12, 2009)

I think I have a slight hangover from the 10+ beers I drank last night. Luckily my wife made me drink a couple glasses of water before I went to bed. I did post in the drunk tank too.


----------



## klk (Oct 26, 2009)

I don't really remember much from the party on Saturday :drunk1: but I had the mother of all hangovers yesterday. I don't recall ever having a hangover that bad uke: - I almost made my hubby drive me to the hospital, but luckily by 8pm Sunday, i was finally able to keep water down.

I will never drink that much again on an empty stomach.

I will never drink that much again on an empty stomach.

I will never drink that much again on an empty stomach.

And now I have a cold ldman:


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 1, 2009)

Ok, so my pregnant wifey-wife made me a pitcher of texas lemonade yesterday. it was good, and i think it was too good. but omg, no more vodka please.


----------



## maryannette (Nov 1, 2009)

I will speak for my daughter. She and her boyfriend went to a Halloween party last night. I had agreed to be their DD and take them to the party and pick them up. I got a phone call earlier than expected. Too many shots too fast. OH, NO! She doesn't want anything to eat this morning.

For the record, my daughter is of legal drinking age and I'm glad she is responsible enough to ask me to be the DD.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2009)

klk said:


> I don't really remember much from the party on Saturday :drunk1: but I had the mother of all hangovers yesterday. I don't recall ever having a hangover that bad uke: - I almost made my hubby drive me to the hospital, but luckily by 8pm Sunday, i was finally able to keep water down.


I have been there before .... had that moment nearly 15 yrs ago! Never been that sick since that moment. 

Hopefully you will recovery soon from everything! Took me nearly two weeks to escape the effects of the hangover ... longer for my friends to become not so angry with me!

JR


----------



## klk (Nov 1, 2009)

Mary :) said:


> I will speak for my daughter. She and her boyfriend went to a Halloween party last night. I had agreed to be their DD and take them to the party and pick them up. I got a phone call earlier than expected. Too many shots too fast. OH, NO! She doesn't want anything to eat this morning.
> For the record, my daughter is of legal drinking age and I'm glad she is responsible enough to ask me to be the DD.


That is very responsible of your daughter (to request a DD, not the fast consumption of shots :wacko: ). Since no one in our group wants to be a DD, we always end up crashing at the house of the party.



jregieng said:


> I have been there before .... had that moment nearly 15 yrs ago! Never been that sick since that moment.
> Hopefully you will recovery soon from everything! Took me nearly two weeks to escape the effects of the hangover ... longer for my friends to become not so angry with me!
> 
> JR


Yeah, I don't think anyone was angry with me, just concerned. My stomach was back to normal by 11pm that evening, but it took a full week to get caught up on my sleep. I think my "cold" was just allergies - mold is really bad right now.

We went to another party last night (Halloween party obviously) and as usual, flip cup became the activity of the night. I hadn't been really drinking because of last weekend, but I can never resist flip cup. I could have played flip cup all night, but everyone else was dropping like flies. It was fun, and I don't have a hangover because I didn't drink anything else besides the game beer. Other people were not so lucky and were not feeling well this morning.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 15, 2009)

Ugh. I had three beers over the course of an hour later on last night, had no dinner, and went right to bed after the beer. I feel disproportionately awful today.


----------



## maryannette (Nov 15, 2009)

You can't do that when you get old, VT.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 16, 2009)

I got attacked by an army of White Russians at a wedding this weekend. I'm not really hungover any more, but I am nursing 2 drinking injuries...3 if you count the re-injury of my back.


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 3, 2012)

Beer before jim beam... never again.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 3, 2012)

Ouch


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 3, 2012)

engineergurl said:


> Beer before jim beam... never again.


Liquor before beer, no fear. Beer before liquor, never sicker.

That has served me well (not that I've always listened to it...)


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 4, 2012)

lets find out atomeorrow


----------



## envirotex (Aug 9, 2012)

Never, ever, drinking pink champagne on a Wednesday night again. Ever.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 9, 2012)

That's what you said last Thursday!


----------



## Wolverine (Sep 14, 2012)

...ungh....

Johnny Walker bad. Bad bad bad.

It's like gamma radiation.

That turns into kryptonite.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 14, 2012)

Unless your name is Kal-El, kryptonite shouldn't do a whole lot.


----------



## Wolverine (Sep 14, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> Wolverine said:
> 
> 
> > ...ungh....
> ...


Tell that to Johnny.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 14, 2012)

1. It's Johnnie

2. I have no symptahy for someone hurting from Mr. Walker's concoctions unless it was used as a substitute for water while making ramen noodles.


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 14, 2012)

^^ that was kinda mean... considering that the man is suffering... perhaps he had intended to make ramen with it, but got distracted by the draw of string cheese and buttered bread... I mean, come on, buttered bread and string cheese is ALMOST as good as cheese toast... almost...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 14, 2012)

Even if said buttered bread falls onto the floor...


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 16, 2012)

Painting the bathroom while intoxicated was probably not the best idea. My arms look like smurf arms and I fell in the tuband have the worst bruise on my back from it... not to mention I have a pounding headache. I should have gone to bed when the going was good...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 16, 2012)

If all these beers after the round of golf give me a hangover tomorrow, it'll be 3 days in a row.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 1, 2013)

its more of a vacation hangover but I can't get my brain to start working this morning. Not enough rum in my system now that it's back to reality.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 1, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> ... back to reality.




Oh there goes gravity, oh, there goes Rabbit, he choked he's so mad, but he won't give up that easy... :huh:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 1, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> its more of a vacation hangover but I can't get my brain to start working this morning. Not enough rum in my system now that it's back to reality.


I remember feeling the same way when we came back from our honeymoon in St. Lucia. "What do you mean I can't have a rum punch with my breakfast?!" LOL


----------



## pbrme (Jul 2, 2013)

Master slacker said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > ... back to reality.
> ...


No, he won't have it, he knows his whole back's to these ropes.. It don't matter, he's dope


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 2, 2013)

&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;is going through Rum withdrawl...that or a really bad storm is approaching. Super evil headache today


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Master slacker (Aug 11, 2013)

I am never drinking again


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 11, 2013)

"You are a liar!"


----------



## envirotex (Aug 12, 2013)

I spent the day yesterday rehydrating...you should never drink with people who are more than ten years younger than you and more than ten years older then you at the same time.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 12, 2013)

Prayed to the porcellain gods yesterday morning. Mrs Dex and I went to the county fair back in her hometown, and spent the better part of Saturday night in the "beer garden". Didn't get into bed until well after 1am, then got woken up at 6am by the damn dog. Couldn't go back to sleep because the room was way too hot and decided it wanted to go spinning for a while, so I relocated to the bathroom floor. Laid there for maybe 10 minutes before the bathroom started spinning and convinced me that the over-priced beer and carnival food from the night before was not going to stay down.

Good news was that after a couple minutes of that, I felt well enough to go back to bed and sleep until 11.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 12, 2013)

Cold bathroom floors always feel so good at those times.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 13, 2013)

Bump for NJmike....LOL

Happy recovery buddy.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 13, 2013)

talk about a pounding headache..... but I did find the bottom of the bottle last night.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 13, 2013)

^ well done!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 13, 2013)

#Winning


----------



## akwooly (Jun 8, 2014)

Up in this.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 8, 2014)

Getting shitfaced Friday night moving yesterday until close to midnight was probably not such a good idea for this 40-year-old body


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm surprised not to see Ble in here. He seemed to hit it hard last night. Including opening a bottle of antiquated champagne due to his beer stock running out. LOL


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 8, 2014)

I suspect the noise from the keyboard may be too much for the pounding in his skull today.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 8, 2014)

Yea, today was rough to say the least. I'm too old for that shit anymore.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 8, 2014)

^Hell, I've been too old for that sh!t for a couple of decades.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 8, 2014)

That's cause y'all are old for real...


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 9, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> That's cause y'all are old for real...




You're older than me... oking:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## engineergurl (Jun 9, 2014)

Ble_PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > That's cause y'all are old for real...
> ...




had this come from anyone else, I would not have laughed so hard... (of course I could be mistaken about the year, in which case you were just born in the wrong decade and can shush and learn how to respect your elders)... however you did forget a key factor in that a person ages at an expedited rate of 1.3 for each child until said children turn 10- then at a rate of 1.1 until the child turns 15 years (unless it's a girl and then it depends, but could possibly be as early as 12 years of age) at which time it jumps up to a rate of 1.5 times the normal aging process

So- if you go back and do the math, weather I'm three days or a year and three days (heck even more than that), you are still older than me...


----------



## Krakosky (Jun 9, 2014)

^ lol awesome.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 29, 2014)

Nothing better than Sunday morning hangover, and a smoke detector beeps.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 29, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Nothing better than Sunday morning hangover, and a smoke detector beeps.


Here you go. This one's on me.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Krakosky (Jun 29, 2014)

I was at a restaurant last night and they had an alcoholic drink with thyme as one of the main ingredients. I was going to take a pic of it on the menu and forgot. THYME!


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 19, 2014)

&lt;whisper&gt;

How is everyone feeling this morning?

&lt;/whisper&gt;


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 19, 2014)

Need that coffee


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 19, 2014)

Coffee is always good.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 19, 2014)

Ahhh. That's better.


----------



## envirotex (Jul 19, 2014)

drink more water you'll feel better.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm feeling great, thanks tex


----------



## PeeWee (Jul 25, 2014)

WORM = BAD

uuuuuuuuughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..............


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 25, 2014)

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBrCaVySmDU


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 28, 2014)

I feel like crap. Alabama Slammers, Sex on the Beach and Miami something or other premade shots PLUS a bunch of vodka drinks should not be consumed on Sudays, makes work suck the next day...


----------



## Supe (Jul 28, 2014)

Well there's your problem. You stopped drinking.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 29, 2014)

Yup. Gonna be a rough one today


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 29, 2014)

What doesn't kill you only makes you stronger.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 6, 2014)

Beers, shots last night. And many. Hangover today. Today sucks. That is all


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 6, 2014)

You're not in your 20s anymore!


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 6, 2014)

No sir, I most definitely am not. Make matters worse. Mrs NJ just left to get her hair did. So hungover NJ is babysitting all 3.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 6, 2014)

Put in a movie for them all. Pretend to watch with your eyes closed. LOL


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 3, 2014)

Not a horrible hang over, but I definitely feel the aftershocks of last nights blub fest. I poured a couple forties out, so to speak.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 3, 2014)

^ At least it's Friday!!


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 3, 2014)

Who needs a liver?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 3, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Who needs a liver?


It is evil and shall be punished.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 19, 2014)

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?/topic/21385-THE-DRUNK-TANK...-2.0#entry7227456

THE DRUNK TANK... 2.0

Quality shizzle here






Too many of these definitely hurts the next day.


----------



## csb (Jan 1, 2015)

Oof


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 1, 2015)

csb said:


> Oof


Lol.. what's a matter?


----------



## csb (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm getting too old for this shit.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 5, 2015)

csb said:


> I'm getting too old for this shit.




I think I said the same thing somewhere around 1995.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 5, 2015)

csb said:


> I'm getting too old for this shit.


still? The "oof" was posted on New Year's Day and it's the 5th now. Musta been a helluva party!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 5, 2015)

i never make it to the point of this thread..I passed out asleep long before the slur speech and inability to type properly


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 5, 2015)

MA_PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > I'm getting too old for this shit.
> ...


I was thinking the same thing. Or that she went on a Sunday bender. LOL


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 6, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> > csb said:
> ...




makes for more enjoyable sunday football watching...


----------



## csb (Jan 6, 2015)

That's just when I checked the thread!


----------



## YMZ PE (Sep 5, 2015)

I wish it was a headache today, since I have Advil. No, it had to be a stomachache. I'm in a cramped hotel room with 3 other women so this morning isn't going to be pretty.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 9, 2017)

so we have perfected the make of our own margarita mix using squeezed lemons and limes. In fact its so good that I drank an entire pitcher of them last night thinking the wife didn't add that much alchohal to them and then woke up around 3 AM dry mouthed like a MF'er and scrambling for any asprin I could find.. today has been a long fucking Monday....

if you want the recipe I can post it - its something something fresh squeezed limes and lemons, there is a boiling cup of water involved and a cup of sugar..maybe some triple sec?


----------



## User1 (Jan 9, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> so we have perfected the make of our own margarita mix using squeezed lemons and limes. In fact its so good that I drank an entire pitcher of them last night thinking the wife didn't add that much alchohal to them and then woke up around 3 AM dry mouthed like a MF'er and scrambling for any asprin I could find.. today has been a long fucking Monday....
> 
> if you want the recipe I can post it - its something something fresh squeezed limes and lemons, there is a boiling cup of water involved and a cup of sugar..maybe some triple sec?


Im sure some people would love the recipe. I, however, don't tequila.

It all started in college. I was a tequila girl. Always had a bottle of 1800 in my freezer. 

Then came my 21st birthday. Let me set the scene.

Doller tequila shot night.

That's really all the information required to understand the aftermath and reason I can't drink tequila that tastes or smells like tequila. 

So ended my love affair with Tequila. Or sometimes I would say Quetila.


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 9, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> Im sure some people would love the recipe. I, however, don't tequila.
> 
> It all started in college. I was a tequila girl. Always had a bottle of 1800 in my freezer.
> 
> ...


It took me a good six or seven years to get over my distaste of tequila after having a little too much of it as a freshly turned 16 year-old, studying abroad in Hungary (where, to be fair, it was legal for me to have beer, but heck, a twelve year old could have gone up to the bar and ordered a round of shots with no eyebrows being raised).

But happily, I made it through! I'd like the recipe, @Road Guy!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 9, 2017)

@thejulie_PE, I found a hangover cure...

https://www.facebook.com/viralvaultuk/videos/1204204959656547/


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jan 9, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> @thejulie_PE, I found a hangover cure...https://www.facebook.com/viralvaultuk/videos/1204204959656547/


Don't drink????


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 9, 2017)

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Don't drink????


----------



## leggo PE (Feb 16, 2017)

Oh hello, hangover. You came from only three drinks. But one was a G&amp;T, the large size of which I had never before been served in my life. Combined with an exquisite rye drink and a glass of Chardonnay, and a small (but all delicious) smattering of different dishes, to sort of amount to dinner, here you are.


----------



## leggo PE (Feb 16, 2017)

The prospect of a different friend in town tonight, who is buying the guy and I dinner for staying with us for a night, is an interesting one, as well.


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 16, 2017)

leggo said:


> Oh hello, hangover. You came from only three drinks.


That's how you know you're getting old.


----------



## leggo PE (Feb 16, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> That's how you know you're getting old.


Oh yep, I am aware. Though really, I'm not that old. I do, however, certainly feel old when I think of what I could do five years ago. And in circumstances like these.


----------



## P-E (Mar 4, 2017)

Shared 9 or 10  6-9% beers.  Even mixed a cherry sour type in there  

All very good.  Paying for it today


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 22, 2017)

I suppose this doesn't really belong here, but I feel pretty good for having started with a dark 'n stormy last night, followed by splitting a pitcher of margaritas with my boyfriend, and then having two Stella's at the show I successfully made it to last night. Maybe sleeping til 11 had something to do with that!


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 23, 2017)

Two Stella's ? Isn't that an old people beer?


----------



## P-E (Apr 23, 2017)

An old guy at the office likes Stella.   Or is that his wife's name?


----------



## YMZ PE (Apr 23, 2017)

I tried to get Stella once. They told me to take a streetcar named Desire and then transfer to one called Cemeteries and ride six blocks and get off at Elysian Fields.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 23, 2017)

It probably sounds like a Hipster thing to say, but Stella used to be good.  I think InBev changed something in the recipe or brewing process when they bought the brand.  Either that, or I just had enough of it by the time InBev bought it.  It is one of the few choices other than domestics at Churchill Downs, so I tend to drink a lot of it there.  Otherwise, I avoid it if there are other options.


----------



## P-E (Apr 24, 2017)

InBev is great at making something okay, bad.   Stella is too expensive for what it is.  I'd rather have a Budweiser; much less skunky.


----------



## Supe (Apr 24, 2017)

Regular Budweiser tastes so skunky to me I can't even drink it anymore.  I gave away all but about half a dozen bottles from the wedding leftovers.


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 24, 2017)

Oh man, I'm not down with paying $8 (which is what it was at the show I was at) for a Budweiser. So when Stella is the same price, I don't mind it!


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 3, 2017)

Not hungover, but went to bed around midnight after several shots of vodka. Woke up with the desert sun around 4am and can't get back to sleep so I'm just sitting here kind of dazed. I did muster up the energy to make a mushroom and kale omelet with ghee and chipotle salsa but now I'm just sunk into the couch.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 3, 2017)

YMZ PE said:


> Not hungover, but went to bed around midnight after several shots of vodka. Woke up with the desert sun around 4am and can't get back to sleep so I'm just sitting here kind of dazed. I did muster up the energy to make a mushroom and kale omelet with ghee and chipotle salsa but now I'm just sunk into the couch.


So does that mean you're updating your LinkedIn photo then?


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 3, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> So does that mean you're updating your LinkedIn photo then?


Perhaps! We're taking glamour shots this afternoon and I may be appropriately topless.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 3, 2017)

Yeah this time of year the sun up at 0500 is a total downer....


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 4, 2017)

YMZ PE said:


> I did muster up the energy to make a mushroom and kale omelet with ghee and chipotle salsa


That just sounds so Californian


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 4, 2017)

It also sounds like what we feed our bearded dragon...


----------



## csb (Jul 5, 2017)

I feel like I may have had too much freedom last night.


----------



## Supe (Jul 5, 2017)

Even the most majestic of eagles have to land sometime.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 5, 2017)

I've got to stop picking out beer just based on which one is closest to 10%


----------



## csb (Jul 5, 2017)

I need to stop saying, "Sure, I'll have another stout."


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 5, 2017)

csb said:


> I need to stop saying, "Sure, I'll have another stout."


Could I offer you a blended margarita served in a plastic boot as an alternative? :thumbs:


----------



## csb (Jul 5, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Could I offer you a blended margarita served in a plastic boot as an alternative? :thumbs:


Much more sensible! Except, you know:


----------



## Supe (Jul 6, 2017)

LOOOOOOOL.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 20, 2017)

In here.


----------



## envirotex (Nov 26, 2017)

Just gonna go ahead and open this up, because WOW. And in-laws and teenage children and college football.


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 28, 2017)

All up in this bitch.  3 margaritas on a Monday night may not be the best solution to yesterday's case of the Mondays.


----------



## Supe (Nov 28, 2017)

"If I stop drinking all at once, I'm afraid the _cumulative hangover_ will kill me."

-Sterling Archer


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 5, 2017)

Monday hit me again..


----------



## User1 (Dec 6, 2017)

does being hungover from concert screaming count?


----------



## Supe (Dec 6, 2017)

Unless your screaming results in alcohol entering your blood stream, then no.


----------



## vee043324 (Jun 4, 2018)

bumping but also v hungover.


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 4, 2018)

vee043324 said:


> bumping but also v hungover.


Too much White Claw?


----------



## vee043324 (Jun 4, 2018)

no white claw - that's the problem. local rose cider. sunday funday!  :40oz:


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 28, 2018)

I made poor decisions on a Wednesday night.


----------



## envirotex (Jun 28, 2018)

Didn't we all?


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 28, 2018)

I feel like we are writing a country song


----------



## Supe (Jun 28, 2018)

♫ I made poor decisions on a Wednesday night,

took a topless photo for LinkedIiiiiin.

Was gonna take it down,

turned that decision around,

'cuz LinkedIn can never haaaaave too much skiiiiiiiiiin!

Oooohhoooohohoooo... ♫


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 28, 2018)

you didn't say nothing about momma, or prison, or getting drunk?


----------



## envirotex (Jun 28, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> you didn't say nothing about momma, or prison, or getting drunk?


or trains, or trucks.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 17, 2018)

Advil, please


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 17, 2018)

Be cool if you could buy IV bags at Costco


----------



## Supe (Jul 17, 2018)

They have IV clinics around Charlotte, but they're expensive!


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 17, 2018)

I've tried to talk the wife into bringing some home from work - would be nice, go out drinking, come home hook up to the IV, wake up good to go!

(she says I would want to wear a diaper though- guess fluid in = fluid out?) still worth it


----------



## User1 (Jul 22, 2018)

I need an iv


----------



## P-E (Jul 23, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> I need an iv


I could use a four pack of beer as well.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 23, 2018)

Saturday was fun but Sunday was rough. I'm not as young as I used to be.


----------



## User1 (Jul 23, 2018)

i drank a lot of this on saturday night. i still don't think i've recovered?


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 21, 2018)

Back to the top!


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 22, 2018)

I will never drink again


----------



## P-E (Nov 22, 2018)

You just need a nap


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 11, 2019)

And here we are


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 11, 2019)

And what did you get up to last night, might I ask?


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 14, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> And what did you get up to last night, might I ask?






+


----------



## JayKay PE (Oct 29, 2019)

This past Friday was strange.  Went out to a bar crawl, assumed I'd be leaving around 11pm.  Got home at 3:45am after drinking way more than expected (the gay bar we ended the night at had wonderful Tom Collins).  Had kickboxing at 11:30am that morning.

I think I finally recovered after a ton of sleeping on the weekend.  Oof.


----------

